# More on the browser pls.



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Can someone provide more info on using the experimental web browser?  I've read both the manual and Leslie's FAQ and there isn't much using it.

John


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is essentially a mobile browser, looking more like what you would have on a mobile phone vs. your desktop. You can choose any website you like, but the formatting of that website will not be as you see it on your computer.

Please have a look at this thread, and then let me know what additional questions you have:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,248.0.html


----------

